# Django Unchained



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Just watched this....could tell a mile away its a Tarantino film. I have to admit, i loved it ! ! Would really recommend :thumb:


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

I watched it last weekend and i thought it was brilliant, good story line plenty of action an blood. Tarantino always makes an appearance in his films and he does so in style on this one too lol 

Defenatly a must watch


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

overly long,but better than anything since jackie brown imho.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds good, booked to go and see it at the end of the month.


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hopefully seeing this at the weekend if I get my own way


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this movie, especially Christoph Waltz who was brilliant in Basterds.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't wait for this either but I still want to see the Hobbit. I wonder if I could get into the cinima and watch them both for the price if one ??????


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Saw this yesterday. Very impressed. Typical Tarantino. Worth a watch! :thumb:

Beware tho' , it's 2 hours 45 mins long :doublesho


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolutely loved it


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quality film!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this movie, especially Christoph Waltz who was brilliant in Basterds.


It's an excellent move. Waltz is excellent again but I think Di Caprio puts in the best performance (and his best in a while).
I do wish Tarantino would stop with the cameos though.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Brilliant film. Watched it with quite a number of mates half said boring and other half (including me) said "awesome film". A definate must watch!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Went to see it last minute with some friends. 

I thought it was brilliant! Some good laugh out loud moments, blood, romance, shoot'em up etc
- Highly recommend it!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw it this afternoon . Thought it was very good but it did go on a little bit , there were several moments where I thought it was just going to end , But it didn't


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Saw this last week, Brilliant film, One of his best IMO


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tsubodai said:


> I do wish Tarantino would stop with the cameos though.


Hitch**** famously made cameo performances in his films. Most Tarantino movies have a touch of Hitch**** in them.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Hitch**** famously made cameo performances in his films. Most Tarantino movies have a touch of Hitch**** in them.


Interesting comparison. I think there's influence more in the script than anything.
I just find his cameos to be wooden in the main, and unnecessary. I won't spoil the film but, that could have been anyone.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I liked him as Jimmy in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Just back from seeing it.
Up there with his best, high body count, lots of blood and gore.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've seen it twice, probably will see it twice more. Love Tarrintino and love Waltz Brill, watched Inglorious Basterds yesterday still think thats my fave but defo close.


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank The Lord for Tarantino. His work is so refreshing compared to other alleged 'action' movies.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

brilliant film.. I was pleasantly surprised.. expected it to have been a lot worse.


----------

